# Low Lying Placenta



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Emily Caitlin 

How are you? Last year I lost triplets at 21 weeks.  This was put down to an incompetent cervix and had a abdominal stitch placed prior to becoming pregnant.

I am 12 weeks pregnant with one baby. From about 9/10 weeks I had brown staining. I had ultrasounds and the baby appears to be well and growing normally.

On Monday evening after going to the loo I had some red bleeding. This stopped straight away and I haven't had any real staining since. I have 

I had a us on Tuesday and the baby was fine but as my consultant was on hols I was asked to go back this morning to speak to him.

He scanned me and again the heartbeat and said measurements were ok although the baby measured 11 wk 1 day on Tuesday it had measured 11 wk 4ds. 

The consultant said that my afterbirth (placenta) was lying low and he thought this had caused the bleeding.

He said he couldn’t promise anything and wasn’t very concerned. However I’m getting very stressed about it. My booking appointment is next week.

I didn't ask and he didn’t advise rest or anything but I’m really concerned about what I should/shouldn’t be doing. 

Have you any advice? Should I be resting/lying down? Should we avoid sex etc?

Sorry to bombard you with questions. Your advice would be much appreciated?

Thanks
H


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Don't worry about asking questions! You don't need to rest, but i would advise you to avoid intercourse until you know a bit more at the next scan. Lots of placentas move up and out of thw way of the cervix by about 32 weeks. You may have a little bit more bleeding, and you do need to rinf the hospital each time.

If you need any more, let me know,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Emily Caitlin

Nothing more since thankfully.

H


----------

